# WhiteMeth



## primitiveintelectual (Mar 8, 2022)

4,8g PseudoE
2,5g RP
6g I2
1,5ml H3PO4

oil bath
4 Hours Reflux
after reaction:
150ml DH2O
add NaOH PH 12+
100ml Xylene
wash with warm, cold DH2O
separate funnel
+20ml DH2O
+20ml DH2O
add 35%HCL PH 7
evaporate in heat
washed with cold Acetone
recrystalization in Isopropylalcohol with acetone
left in the freezer for 12 hours
filtered


----------



## G.Patton (Mar 10, 2022)

Please attach files here (on this page, without other links).


----------



## a_king

hello my friend anyone can show me how to make Crystal meth


----------

